# Dilemma, car parking



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Tell me what would you do?

You are attending a call at a clients house, there is no room on the drive or outside the house so, you park opposite house you are visiting, perfectly legally and not obstructing anyones driveway.

As you are about to walk away, the owner of the house turns up and asks you to move it outside someone else's house.

?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It would partly depend on the attitude. If reasonable I would ask why and consider the request, if the attitude was aggressive well ..........., Alan.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*what would you do*

Well to save having my car keyed up I think I would move bud you never know there might be a bit of friction between neighbours going on ?
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'd say I was visiting somebody and will move it when I've finished. Have you had a problem like this? or is it entirely hypothetical?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Happened*



bognormike said:


> I'd say I was visiting somebody and will move it when I've finished. Have you had a problem like this? or is it entirely hypothetical?


Happened to me 3 times in as many months, different addresses. Today turned very nasty but the client who I was visiting was mortified by her neighbours and could not apologise to me enough.

I must just have one of those faces (or vehicles!).

I just wondered how other people would react.

TM


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Slightly different, being on the recieving end of the obstruction.

The road outside the bungalow is narrower than normal, and when someone parks opposite the drive way entrance, it is difficult to get the car onto the road. If I wanted to take the truck out, it would be impossible  

We /I am considering a "polite notice, please do not park opposite this drive" for starters.

BTW is it true that it is illegal to park opposite to a dropped kerb?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*OBstruction*



StAubyns said:


> Slightly different, being on the recieving end of the obstruction.
> 
> The road outside the bungalow is narrower than normal, and when someone parks opposite the drive way entrance, it is difficult to get the car onto the road. If I wanted to take the truck out, it would be impossible
> 
> ...


I was parked in a corner,
No way caused any obstruction,
There was no other drives opposite other than the house I was attending,
was nowhere near the dropped kerb,
The photo I posted was of the street on another day, my car is not in it.
There was space on the drive of the person who requested I move.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It does look like one of those roads where parking is awkward as they are all parked on the Road and Path so I think I would move to another spot.

You do seem to attract funny neighbours :roll: so it must be your face :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Face*



locovan said:


> It does look like one of those roads where parking is awkward as they are all parked on the Road and Path so I think I would move to another spot.
> 
> You do seem to attract funny neighbours :roll: so it must be your face :wink:


You told me I had a cute Baby Face! :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Apologise and point out that you will not be very long.
Taxed and insured so can park where you are not causing an obstruction.

I had an experiance on wednesday night.
I parked on the road outside my sister in laws hose in a quiet narrow street. Not a main thoroughfare.
The young lady oposite parked her corsa on the oposite side of the road reducing the width of passage to about three feet.
She then came over the road and told me that i was causing an obstruction.
Her house has a 40 foot long drive. I sugested she put the car on the drive.
Cant do that because i would have to reverse out in the morning and I am no good at reversing.
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Face*



teemyob said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > It does look like one of those roads where parking is awkward as they are all parked on the Road and Path so I think I would move to another spot.
> ...


So I did well  there must a reason for it --people are getting more short tempered but I can see it is road that proberly has a lot of parking problems--but then if there are drives then they should use them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Id just move it without question. I would be focused on what I had to do with the client, the last thing I would want was any confrontation with one of his neighbours distracting me. It just wouldnt be important to me. The worlds full of nutters and territorial fruit loops and your probably never going to deal with them again so I would just rise above it and do what they want.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

who`s a territorial fruit loop.

dave p


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

A pavement parker in the photograph no less.

As the user of a mobility scooter, I absolutely hate them as I am sure do mothers with prams and pushchairs. The same goes for people who obstruct dropped curbs, I hate them too!

Can anyone tell me if it is legal to park on the pavement? If it is then the law should be jolly well changed!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They say that patriotism is the last refuge to which a scoundrel clings. 

When that fails, jealously guard what you regard as your territory, bugger anybody else. 

You’ve generally got a nutter when this sort of thing occurs. Best not take a stand unless really inconvenient. 

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*loops*



barryd said:


> Id just move it without question. I would be focused on what I had to do with the client, the last thing I would want was any confrontation with one of his neighbours distracting me. It just wouldnt be important to me. The worlds full of nutters and territorial fruit loops and your probably never going to deal with them again so I would just rise above it and do what they want.


"territorial fruit loop"

I like that one.


----------



## cazzer (Jul 15, 2010)

StAubyns said:


> Slightly different, being on the recieving end of the obstruction.
> 
> The road outside the bungalow is narrower than normal, and when someone parks opposite the drive way entrance, it is difficult to get the car onto the road. If I wanted to take the truck out, it would be impossible
> 
> ...


Found this information on a government website:

Home
Transport and streets
Parking
Street parking
Street parking

Pavement parking
Dropped kerb parking
Pay and display
Public and bank holiday parking restrictions

Pavement parkingPavement parking is not permitted across London unless the area is specifically exempted. Where it is allowed it is indicated by white bay markings and appropriate exemption signs. This is explained within the Highway Code, which all motorists are expected to be familiar with.

â- The pavement parking ban applies 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

â- Vehicles parked on pavements can be issued with a penalty charge notice.

â- Do not park opposite another parked vehicle if it would cause an obstruction. It is the registered keepers' responsibility to ensure they do not park opposite another vehicle or on the pavement and to find alternative legal parking.

â- Residents do not necessarily have a right to park outside their homes and if legal parking is not available then alternative legal parking must be sought in the surrounding area.

Back to top

Dropped kerb parkingWe are responsible for enforcing against vehicles that obstruct dropped kerbs.

There are two types of dropped kerbs - those for pedestrians and those for vehicles to access off-street areas.

Pedestrian dropped kerbs

We actively enforce against obstructing pedestrian dropped kerbs.

By parking in this manner you:

â- Make it difficult for people with wheelchairs and pushchairs

â- Make crossing the road difficult for older and disabled people

â- Obstruct the view of motorist turning at junctions

As well as receiving a parking ticket your vehicle may also be removed to the council's car pound.

Dropped kerbs for access to off-street areas

Dropped kerbs allow access from the street to off-street areas such as driveways.

We actively enforce against obstructing dropped kerbs.

Vehicles parked adjacent to a dropped kerb may be ticketed and possibly removed without notice. Only vehicles that are either straddling the dropped kerb or have a wheel adjacent to the dropped kerb can be enforced.

Off-street dropped kerbs generally serve either a single property or more than one.

Driveways that serve a single property

Providing there is no enforceable yellow line, you and your visitors may park close to this type of driveway without penalty. For this reason, we only enforce upon specific request of the property occupier.

You will need to provide a landline telephone number, your name and address and details of the offending vehicle. We will carry out checks before enforcement action is taken, to establish the identity of the individual requesting enforcement action.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not illegal to park on the pavement and yet its illegal to ride on the pavement --now that's very muddled :roll:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069860

See 244


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> who`s a territorial fruit loop.
> 
> dave p


Ooh theres a few of them about. On campsites you can spot them with the awning the size of the O2 dome and windbreakers assembled like the berlin wall around their pitch.

Or they are usually the few old codgers that left in our village who have lived here for 500 years and if you park within 300 yards of their houses they start mumbling about bloody townies taking over etc.

Me? Im just a fruit loop.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm well and truly puzzled by this from that big quote....



> Off-street dropped kerbs generally serve either a single property or more than one.


Could someone explain to me any instance where that wouldn't be the case? :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Stanner said:


> I'm well and truly puzzled by this from that big quote....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a field gate or increasingly the case simply where pedestrians cross. They are pram and wheelchair friendly.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pats*



Glandwr said:


> They say that patriotism is the last refuge to which a scoundrel clings.
> 
> When that fails, jealously guard what you regard as your territory, bugger anybody else.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post, Thanks.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is indeed illegal to park on a pavement:

244
You MUST NOT park partially or wholly on the pavement in London, and *should not do so elsewhere unless signs permit it*.

I have never seen a sign permitting it in this country, although they are used in France.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Surely it is rather non PC to call a nosey, interfering, busy body, self appointed traffic warden, nimby a fruit loop, Alan.

Not sure about nosey vs nosy?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We live in a cul de sac and sometimes get people parking in such that makes getting on and off our drive difficult. They think we are being awkward when we ask them to move but what they do not take into account is the angle that you have to enter and leave the drive especially when there are other cars about which cut down the manoeuvring room. 

If they refuse i just point out I have a towbar on the back of my car and it will be that that hits their car first  

Derek


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm well and truly puzzled by this from that big quote....
> ...


The pedestrian dropped kerb is already covered elsewhere in the quote - but yes I suppose it could be an access to something/where other than a "property".

It was the reference to "one or more than one" that puzzled me - perhaps to satisfy your explanation it should be amended to "none or more than none" ?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

pippin said:


> It is indeed illegal to park on a pavement:
> 
> 244
> You MUST NOT park partially or wholly on the pavement in London, and *should not do so elsewhere unless signs permit it*.
> ...


I think the difference here is that in London it says 'MUST NOT' while elsewhere it says 'SHOULD NOT' making it an offence in London but not elsewhere.

Where are our coppers and solicitors on this one? We may even have a motorhome owning judge hidden away somewhere amongst our noble fraternity to give us an answer!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a blind eye is used here as it helps to keep the traffic moving if people park half and half ---as long as there is no yellow line.
The roads are so narrow for parking in and yet people have 2 or more cars.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

I have no off-street parking but do have an unrestricted space outside my house. Across the road there is a grass verge which is frequently used for parking (and parking there doesn't obstruct the pavement, also a pet hate of mine).

It frustrates me when my neighbours park outside our house rather than on the verge - especially one neighbour who has 5 cars but only parking for 2. He mentioned that his wife hated it when people parked outside their house - we pointed out that we did it sometimes because one of their sons was parked outside ours - that hasn't happened again since!

Our immediate neighbours will also ask visitors to move from outside our house if we return in the car, which I think is great.

However, no matter how frustrating it is for us to have to park elsewhere, we don't own the bit of road outside our house and have no more right to park there than anyone else. We have never asked anyone to move (although I must confess we have delayed leaving before when a car was driving up and down looking for somewhere to park - very childish!)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I occasionally park the van on the road in our village. Now picture a small quiet B road in a place where you could probably put a deck chair in the middle of the road for an hour or two without having to move very often. We get combine harvesters and some big farm traffic through now and again so If I do park on the road I park right up on the pavement as do others so stuff like that can get passed. The van is normally on the drive but occasionally left out on the road for washing or packing etc.

The first week I had it the police knocked on the door. "We have come about the van they said. Oh dont tell me its stolen! No but your parked on the pavement. Yeah so stuff like combines can get passed. Yes but you have only left a 2 ft gap and people in Wheel chairs might struggle. There isn't anyone here in a wheel chair I said. I know but there might be they said. Well (I said) Ill park it on the road then and when the land rover on the other side is parked there no tractors or certainly combines will get through but will I be legally parked? Yes they said but you might then be causing an obstruction."

The cops dont have much to do around here!

They told me someone had complained and were actually sypmathetic. I reckon it was a jealous neighbour who has since left the village but what a waste of their time.

I have done the same ever since when we need the van out and no complaints or visits from the police!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

To make it easier you only need to worry about combines for 6 weeks of the year say August plus first two weeks Sept. less if you watch the fields.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not really as they bring all sorts of stuff through here and some of its huge. almost as big as a combine. Its not often though but it is any old time of year so hence we try and park accordingly (on the pavement) so the farm stuff can get passed when it needs to and without taking your vehicle with it!. Its not an issue as the van can go on the drive but the point is if we were all to obey the law to the letter and not mount the pavement stuff would get stuck including bin wagons


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Parked our van on the (quiet) roadside outside someones house whilst visiting reletives at their new home. Within minutes, said house-owner is asking us to move it as daughter is visiting/arriving iminently??? Why does she have to park smack outside parents house?? So, to keep new-neighbourly (for the inlaws) peace, i moved the van. In the two hours we were there, the daughter never arived. They just didnt want a MH outside their house. :roll: 

Ill likely be doing some work there before too long, whilst the rellies are away. Lets see how they like a tranny van and trailer parked in front all day! The inlaws can reckon i was just a workman they dont know from Adam. :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*parking*



camper69 said:


> We live in a cul de sac and sometimes get people parking in such that makes getting on and off our drive difficult. They think we are being awkward when we ask them to move but what they do not take into account is the angle that you have to enter and leave the drive especially when there are other cars about which cut down the manoeuvring room.
> 
> If they refuse i just point out I have a towbar on the back of my car and it will be that that hits their car first
> 
> Derek


I do see your point, we have the same problems here where We live.

But where I had parked in my customers street, caused no obstruction in any way.

I would be careful with that tow bar, it does not absolve you of any responsibility if you hit someone/thing.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: what would you do*



Codfinger said:


> Well to save having my car keyed up I think I would move bud you never know there might be a bit of friction between neighbours going on ?
> Chris


At a Guess I would say the bloke in question may be an anti-Simetic, anti caravan neighbour.

Which did not help his cause.

TM


----------

